# in a mood for good music...



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ok i cant figure it out so here ill just linky them

i hhope these dont all start playing at once when you click the link but if they do i apologize


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

oops double posted that one


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good stuff. I like all kinds of music.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea I love sublime one of my all time favorites. Here's some of my faves.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The beginning of this video makes me laugh every time:
Now I wanna watch meet the fockers





A sublime addition


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

:cheers::thumbsup::stupid:


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i like jack johnson but his music always makes me hungy for some reason...i dunno why lol

o wait banana pancakes thats prolly why


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

man its hard to imagine that bradley knowles didnt see the end of seinfeld or even the 98 camaros or south park, he didnt even see family guy!! his music just doesnt get old though, its magical almost, its like he never left us! damn that mexican black tar!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Right now.. a good one is on the radio... Metallica.. Nothing Else Matters.. makes me want to go hug my boyfriend and my dog. LOL


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

haha yea i guess thats a good one, doesnt really make me feel all lovey dovey though lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol It's a great love song.. it's basically saying "screw what everyone else thinks of our love" 

Now... Led Zeppelin.. Immigrant song is on... This is a great one too... AAAAAHhhhHHHHAAAAAA lol... We have some really great diverse rock stations here... they played Metallica.. then some new song I hadn't heard.. now Zep...


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i love classic rock, i just hate overplayed zepplin, luckily they dont play that one to much 

inthelandofthefreeandtheiceandsnow...wherethemidnightcomesandtheheartlandsglowAAAAaaaAAAAAAHHHHHahhhh lol i know the lyrics are wrong but im gettin my drink on and its ok lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol Nice.. I'm a really big Pink Floyd fan... my favorite cd by them is Animals.. not many people know that one. Theres like 4 or 5 songs on it.. and 2 of them are a good 15 mins or more ...


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea most of their album songs are well over 10 mins, i liked the original pink floyd, when the lead singer was replaced everybody did way to much acid to be creative, which isnt a bad thing for them i guess, they sold alot of albums and still do.

their music just got alot scarier to trip on lol, i couldnt touch my computer for a week after enter the machine came on while on shrooms


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i really like bob dylan and eric clapton lately. i saw bob dylan in concert with willie nelson which was BAD ACE but i was to sober to completely enjoy the expirence with all the crazy lights and grunge/jazz that dylan plays now'

im seeing clapton in march though1!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

All I know is Pink Floyd with Roger Waters as the lead... That's the stuff I like. I like the trippy weird music... I like to "decode" the meanings. I always crave to get that creative in my writing.. but I don't do drugs.. LOL So thats where I could be lacking... but I've written some pretty deep stuff without drugs.. LOL


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

well...ill do them for you, lol jk


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

intensive said:


> well...ill do them for you, lol jk


LMAO :rofl::rofl: OK.. Thanks... I would try a lot of stuff. But I am such a big scaredy cat.. and I'd rather just not die some pointless death because of one night trip...


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i always believe in researching your expirences prior....that way your safer and know what to expect.

but i like experiencing new things, but not being dangerous. i only do somthing if it cant hurt me (physically)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well.. now days with all these drugs you just DONT KNOW what is in them.... anything chemically made in someones bath tub... NO THANKS... I've done some "natural" substances...


----------

